# William Greenhill



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2006)

William Greenhill, English Puritan (1591 - 1671), member of the Westminster Assembly, was also one of men who drafted the Savoy Declaration. He is also the author of a notable commentary on Ezekiel, Christ's Last Disclosure of Himself, _The Sound-Hearted Christian_, "The Axe at the Root" (Fast sermon, April 26, 1643) and one of the Cripplegate Sermons: _What must and can Persons do towards their own Conversion?_

Forwardness in God's Cause

Forgiveness of Sins

[Edited on 10-10-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

William Greenhill died on September 27, 1671.


----------

